# Pastel EE Geno x blue EE



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I got curious. I have a dragon scale EE Geno male from my f1 fairy spawn and a blue EE female I had purchased a while back. My keeper pairs from that same spawn weren't doing so well, and I have been bored. Dropped these two in the spawn tub she barred up, he had a good nest, I knew I had a good number of eggs but I couldn't tell how many.*** Fry hatched 6-1-17.***This little guy is a great father, he kept (what I thought was) 60+ fry in the nest even after they were swimming! Well after I removed him and the fry were all over the tub I was in shock I thought there were 60ish, moved them to a 20 gallon long last night and there's over 80! 

Here are the parents


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Over 80! Planning on selling some? Not that I have tank space lol


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hatched 6-1-17

The fry were moved last night(6-8-17) because so many in a 2 gallon tote just doesn't work. I stopped counting at 80 because my eyes went cross x.x They are getting BBS, Walter worms and microworms. We have both dark and light fry  I'm hoping for some pretty EE babies with that males form!

There's a piece of styrofoam under the tank. The counter isn't totally level so the styro is a precaution. I'll be switching out filters when the tank has more water in it, right now I have a 10g cycled sponge and 5g of water.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

moodynarwhal said:


> Over 80! Planning on selling some? Not that I have tank space lol


Yeah I'll have to XD I still have some of my f1s sitting in jars I'm debating taking them to the lfs because too many people won't buy on line and I just can't keep them.

I'm am however looking for a special home for the only tail dragger from f1, he's a beautiful, healthy, feisty pastel dragon EE but he sits on the bottom. He needs a little bit of special care. I don't have the heart to kill such a stunning fish, not​ when someone could completely adore him


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Huh some of the fry are already getting a shine to them


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh I feel stupid. I just knocked a flashlight out of the cupboard into the fry tank 😫 

These guys have obviously grown over the last couple of days o.o I have 2 little runts, out of 80+ I don't think that's bad! 
I've noticed some of the fry have lopsided tails, I don't know why, or if they will grow out of it; but I can hope they do.
2 or 3 of the fry are almost black much darker than the normally​ dark fry. I'll be keeping an eye on them to see if I may get black out of this odd ball little spawn.
Otherwise these guys are starting to show EE potential! I'm already seeing very round little pectoral fins ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*3 week update!*

So we already have color AND alot of metallic shimmering ^^ although I don't think my phone can pick it up 

I added my 5 Blue Galaxy guppy fry to the tank hopefully I can get them to TRY dry food


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow! My little fellow really does look like him xD

Beautiful spawn <3


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sooo my gorgeous pastel male is going to be a daddy again! This time he has a red Salamander dumbo female ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hehe the second batch hatched this morning! I completely adore this boy <3


----------

